# Cheapest Cities in terms of Cost of Living?



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pals,

I am just wondering about the cheapest cities in Canada from the angle of cost for living which includes House Rent, Fuits & Vegetables, Grocerries, Transportation and of course the ambience should be sociable atleast.

Appreciate your thoughts and suggestions.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------

